# Авиация > Гражданская авиация >  Интервью с генерал-лейтенантом Басовым. Суну сюда, ибо куда лучше не знаю

## Olkor

http://www.airforce.ru/content/lyudi...tom-basovym-i/

Представляю для обсуждения интервью.
Летал на Су-15, Су-27. Командовал 71 корпусом, 17, 4, 76 и 6 ВА. Работал КВС Ту-134 в АК Пулково-Россия

----------

